# Three car policy?



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have an R35 GTR, wife has an evoque. Hopefully buying a friends R34 next week so am thinking of insurance. Does anyone on here offer such policies, me and the wife have full no claims etc and at least one car will be left at home each day obviously, both GTR's will be garaged.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've found admiral to be very good at insuring the GT-R on a multi car policy as long a it's not crazily modded alongside 2 'normal' cars.

Not sure what they're like on R34s though. Worth giving them a try though.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

The R34 is modded so cant see Admiral doing it, hoping a specialist on here will post on this thread.

Thanks for the thought though *****


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Cardiff R33 said:


> The R34 is modded so cant see Admiral doing it, hoping a specialist on here will post on this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the thought though *****


Hi Cardiff, 

If you could please PM some more information I'll pass it on to the relevant department and get them to give you a call. 

If you could let me know your ages, your postcode, the reg's of the cars you want insured and any modifications made to them that would be great. If you could also let me know a contact number that it's best to reach you on I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance, 

Matt


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

I got my insurance rate down by 12% on the R35 just by asking the insurance agency for a better price.
Might not be the same in Gb, but in total I pay less using three different insurance agencies. Different car types makes for different agencies, at least here.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Cheers Matt, I will be in contact next week


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Admiral multi car

Mirrored ncb across 3 cars. 35, x5, 306gti.

Mods covered


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
Please feel free to give us a try if you like. We can offer multi car policies. If you wanted to PM me your contact details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

misters3 said:


> Admiral multi car
> 
> Mirrored ncb across 3 cars. 35, x5, 306gti.
> 
> Mods covered


What mods? Thanks


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Chronos said:


> What mods? Thanks


Various power and cosmetic mods. 

I can't remember what the % power increase they allow is. Think it maybe 10% and 25%


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Adrian Flux Insurance Services said:


> Hi,
> Please feel free to give us a try if you like. We can offer multi car policies. If you wanted to PM me your contact details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
> Regards,
> Dan.


I PMd you 4 days ago about a 4 car policy but have not heard back ?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've actually just switched the whole fleet over to sky from admiral as admiral wouldn't cover me for any more mods on the R35. They matched admiral multicar and crucially will cover all mods and actually cover the cost of the mods in the event of the claim. Was very impressed with try chap on the phone too.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

I'd give Sky a call. They have been really competitive and insure 5 of my own cars and 3 of my sons (all young drivers)

Steve


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> I PMd you 4 days ago about a 4 car policy but have not heard back ?


Hi,
I'm sorry but for some reason I've only just received the notification of your PM. I'll be checking out my e-mail settings next! I'll get onto it when I'm back in the office tomorrow morning.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Adrian Flux Insurance Services said:


> Hi,
> I'm sorry but for some reason I've only just received the notification of your PM. I'll be checking out my e-mail settings next! I'll get onto it when I'm back in the office tomorrow morning.
> Regards,
> Dan.


Dan

I got told you would not do this for me when i rang despite having the gtr with you for many years

Apparently was not possible to add the rx7 to this policy?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Pm sent to Keith michaels and Adrian flux, will contact Sky too


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Speak to admiral mate, they are good.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sorted with Sky


----------

